# Can I use this?



## Jcqssucks (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm looking to create a black headed monitor tank and my brother has stumbled on a 2300 x 1000 by approximately 400-600. This cabinet is full glass and comes with lighting up on top, wondering if it's possible to install adiquate ventilation and heating for a black headed monitor. Btw we are nicking this it's getting given away or trashed at a work sight


----------



## MrVic (Oct 22, 2014)

Is it open at the top or are you talking a glass cube? 
My converted fish tank is almost all glass but has 3 melamine doors that make up the roof. I have bolted a CHE to one of the roof panels tha that provides good heating throughout and a hot spot of 32-34c.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 22, 2014)

Should be OK but glass does lose heat quickly (you can replace or cover some of the glass with a less conductive material, or insulate with polystyrene sheeting). Monitors like very hot basking sites - 55-60C, so as long as it doesn't lose too much heat through the top, it should be fine. They also like plenty of room, and this offers ample space.

Jamie


----------



## arevenant (Oct 22, 2014)

At that size will take a very large amount of power to adequately heat, as it will lose a ton of heat through the glass.


----------

